# baby and a whisk



## Nein-reis (Jun 7, 2007)

Give a baby a cake, and you will feed him for a day.  But if you give him a whisk... he'll...  stick it in his mouth?


----------



## NJMAN (Jun 7, 2007)

LOL  , love the expressions on that little guy! Nice gums in #1, and great smile in #2. 

My only nitpick is that the focus is on the whisk and not on his eyes. But I'm sure he was moving the whole time, so I understand it would be difficult to maintain focus on the eyes. But the pics are so cute, I don't even care really.

Fun series. Thanks for sharing! 

Oh, and please excuse my pickiness.  I don't visit the snapshots and bloopers section very often, and need to remember thats its not really a critique forum, but a place to post pics that don't always go right.  lol....

NJ


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 7, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> LOL  , love the expressions on that little guy! Nice gums in #1, and great smile in #2.
> 
> My only nitpick is that the focus is on the whisk and not on his eyes. But I'm sure he was moving the whole time, so I understand it would be difficult to maintain focus on the eyes. But the pics are so cute, I don't even care really.
> 
> ...



ha ha, thanks!
I really look at these as snap shots, they took no pre thought, settings, or composure.  I litterally picked up the camera and snapped away, as if it were a PnS.  But they make me laugh...


----------



## karissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks like a new teething device...


----------



## Nein-reis (Jun 7, 2007)

Everything is a new teething device... lol


----------



## karissa (Jun 7, 2007)

Nein-reis said:


> Everything is a new teething device... lol


 Haha! Yeah......


----------



## koda-46 (Jun 10, 2007)

lol cuz we all love whisks


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jun 10, 2007)

hmmm, I'll have to see if that works for Jacey!  LOL those top teeth are really horrible coming in.  Looks to me you still have that coming to you!


----------

